
Unconscious bias in Australian Public Services shortlisting processes - Red_Tarsius
https://pmc.gov.au/resource-centre/domestic-policy/going-blind-see-more-clearly-unconscious-bias-australian-public-services-shortlisting-processes
======
Red_Tarsius
Key points of the paper:

> _Overall, the results indicate the need for caution when moving towards
> ’blind’ recruitment processes in the APS, as de-identification may frustrate
> efforts aimed at promoting diversity._

> _What we found is that de-identifying applications at the shortlisting stage
> of recruitment does not appear to assist in promoting diversity in hiring.
> In fact, in the trial we found that overall, APS officers generally
> discriminated in favour of female and minority candidates._

> _It... means that introducing de-identification of applications in such a
> context may have the unintended consequence of decreasing the number of
> female and minority candidates shortlisted for senior APS positions, setting
> back efforts to promote more diversity at the senior management levels in
> the public service._

– Layman's article: [http://www.abc.net.au/news/2017-06-30/bilnd-recruitment-
tria...](http://www.abc.net.au/news/2017-06-30/bilnd-recruitment-trial-to-
improve-gender-equality-failing-study/8664888)

